# Our 2013 Trailer. "Dark Asylum"



## halloweenfan5 (Jun 29, 2011)

Love the heart beat getting faster as the pics go faster. AWESOME PROMO!! Good luck with your haunt, im sure it's a killer


----------



## boozers22 (Sep 14, 2004)

Thank you Josh,

I have friends that have been up to your place and they said that it is truly scary. Great job up there. Would love to come and see. The girl in my video is my daughter. This is our 12th year providing scares for food. In the 3 nights we have it we push close to 2,000 people through. We are very scary. Would love to go pro one day.


----------

